# Kill buck marsh



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Is there a main entrance to kill Buck Marsh, or just access roads to hunt?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

stewartoutdoor said:


> Is there a main entrance to kill Buck Marsh, or just access roads to hunt?


Just access roads to hunt spots.


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

slashbait said:


> Just access roads to hunt spots.


Thank you!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

stewartoutdoor said:


> Thank you!


And I do believe that now that they don’t have lotteries there, there is no such thing as a spot.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you can get in west or east side, but after hard rain the road that goes thru the swamp floods. its the largest natural swamp in ohio i believe. i did my best duck hunting on the w side of swamp/lake between the highway and the lake in the tall grass by the water. walked the river surprising mallards .. theres lots of farm land around so food is there.. from the east side down past the veteran place the road into the swamp has a small pond on the lefft geese like it there...


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

bustedrod said:


> you can get in west or east side, but after hard rain the road that goes thru the swamp floods. its the largest natural swamp in ohio i believe. i did my best duck hunting on the w side of swamp/lake between the highway and the lake in the tall grass by the water. walked the river surprising mallards .. theres lots of farm land around so food is there.. from the east side down past the veteran place the road into the swamp has a small pond on the lefft geese like it there...





bustedrod said:


> you can get in west or east side, but after hard rain the road that goes thru the swamp floods. its the largest natural swamp in ohio i believe. i did my best duck hunting on the w side of swamp/lake between the highway and the lake in the tall grass by the water. walked the river surprising mallards .. theres lots of farm land around so food is there.. from the east side down past the veteran place the road into the swamp has a small pond on the lefft geese like it there...


Thanks! I went out there once and kinda got lost! I understand it better now looking at the map..


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

stewartoutdoor said:


> Thanks! I went out there once and kinda got lost! I understand it better now looking at the map..


I really appreciate the help,Thank you


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good advice . Also , the way the boundary runs killbuck is in N zone so ducks are out of season now . Just geese are legal .

Just in case you were unaware and planning to go there now .


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Carpn said:


> Good advice . Also , the way the boundary runs killbuck is in N zone so ducks are out of season now . Just geese are legal .
> 
> Just in case you were unaware and planning to go there now .


Thanks,Im just planning for next season,Im new at duck hunting and very excited about it, I've hunted all my life but never tried waterfowl it is a little intimidating though! Lol


----------

